# Biking from Sacramento to Petaluma



## BikeLV702 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello All,

I'm attempting a ride from downtown Sacramento to my girlfriend's house (conveniently around the corner from Lagunitas Brewery :thumbsup: ) in Petaluma, CA. To plan the route, I have used Google's bike directions (still in beta) and MapMyRide. I know many of you have ridden to and from SF, but does anyone have experience going to/from the North Bay? I have posted what roads Google tells me to take, and I plan to stick pretty much to the route. If anyone has any suggestions on what roads are more bike friendly/crazy dangerous/outright closed, I would greatly appreciate the input. Thank you in advance for any help!


Proposed Route via GoogleMaps


P.S. As an added bonus, if anyone has done this trip and knows of some awesome photo ops, I'd love some recommendations!


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

I am not sure if you are trying to save miles, but Old Adobe and Stage Gulch roads are scary in a car, let alone on a bike. You can take Bennet Valley road into Glen Ellen and Highway12 to Sonoma. From there head to Napa and go out to Lake Berryesa, then into Davis. Less car traffic and more bike friendly. If you can find the Amgen TOC route from Sacramento to Santa Rosa, this will give you a good route to take.


----------



## BikeLV702 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you! This is exactly what I was looking for. You are right, those roads are quite scary in a car. I am not trying to save miles per se, just trying not to rack up too many as I'll be flying solo. I'll look at the TOC route and possibly try that way. Thanks again for the help/recommendation.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I like riding through the Wooden Valley wine region, between Fairfield and Napa. Wooden Valley Rd and Monticello Rd. It's scenic, but there's a climb.


----------

